# Problème commande iPad sur l'apple Store US



## Olivier.w (16 Avril 2010)

Bonjour, je part à New york dans 15 jours et je vais en profiter pour ramener 2 ipad.

Je me suis créer un compte américain ou j'ai fais une commande avec 2 ipad Wifi + 3G
J'ai mise comme adresse de facturation et livraison une adresse à New York chez des amis ou j'irais chercher les ipads
Pour le moyen de paiement j'ai pris ma carte American express de France
J'ai mis comme adresse email mon adresse mobile me

et quelques heure après avoir passé commande j'ai reçu ce mail d'apple : 

Thank you for your recent Apple order.

To ensure that all customers are given equal opportunity to acquire this
product we have limited the amount available per customer. Therefore,
this order has been cancelled.

If you have questions, you may reach us at  1-800-676-2775 between
8:00 a.m. and 8:00 p.m. PT Monday through Friday, 6:00 a.m. and
4:00 p.m. Saturday and Sunday. 

We apologize for any inconvenience caused.

Sincerely, 
Apple Online Store Customer Support 



Donc si je comprend bien le message veut dire que j'ai commandé trop d'ipad.
Donc j'ai repassé une commande avec 1 seul ipad et j'ai reçu exactement le même mail d'Apple

Je comprend pas trop, est ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider ???


----------



## ikeke (16 Avril 2010)

Si ma mémoire est bonne, Apple vérifie l'origine de la carte bancaire qui sert pour le Paiement.
Ta carte bancaire n'étant pas américaine, la commande est d'office annulée.

Le plus simple, si tu le peux, serait de faire faire la réservation par tes amis et leur rembourser les ipad quand tu seras là bas.


----------

